
Ask HN: Strong typed language for data analysis? - elviejo
Seems that the languages used for data analysis are all interpreted:
R
Python
Matlab &#x2F; Octave<p>Are there strong type languages used for data analysis?
Bonus points if it uses vectorization ala matlab.
======
facorreia
I don't personally use it for that purpose, but Scala has some traction in
data science. E.g. from a quick Google search:

[1] [https://darrenjw.wordpress.com/2013/12/23/scala-as-a-
platfor...](https://darrenjw.wordpress.com/2013/12/23/scala-as-a-platform-for-
statistical-computing-and-data-science/)

[2] [https://www.quora.com/Is-learning-Scala-useful-to-a-data-
sci...](https://www.quora.com/Is-learning-Scala-useful-to-a-data-scientist)

[3] [https://www.safaribooksonline.com/library/view/advanced-
anal...](https://www.safaribooksonline.com/library/view/advanced-analytics-
with/9781491912751/ch02.html)

------
rubyfan
Java has a nontrivial number of modeling/statistics/analytic libraries and
frameworks. This would suggests some adoption at least in some circles. Though
I'd suspect workflow is a little different for interpreters and Java in this
space, i.e. interactive vs non-interactive.

------
TheWiseOne
F# maybe?

[http://fslab.org/](http://fslab.org/)

